# how are the archers doing?!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lets hear some stories! i know some of you hunt the front!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Shot this last night. I was hoping to see some sparring, but just a little dance. I still think the rut is a few days from getting all hot and heavy.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool video. Thanks!

Check out the necks on those guys.

Of the bowhunters I know, success rates are lower than usual. Especially so with deer hunters. As for the Front, I admit that my stalking skills aren't what they used to be, but the deer seem real spooky.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sad thing was that both of those bucks need to be culled. They both have bad antler genetics, but I'm holdin' out another week or so for Mr. Big.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

I would be more than happy to help u manage the genetics  Those bucks are plenty big enough for this guy. If u need one taken out feel free to let me know :EAT:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice movie clip! love seein that!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I took one of the "lesser" bucks out of the herd last Sunday off the front. One arrow at 30 yards did the trick. Camo is overrated.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

nice bull snot! 30 yards! gotta love that!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice Bsnot! way to cull out those big 2x2's (wish I had seen him on my hunt)


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

sweet thats a nice buck and a big congratulations, Bullsnot where is the story?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love seeing how big their necks get!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

12many said:


> sweet thats a nice buck and a big congratulations, Bullsnot where is the story?


Thanks 12!

Ok I'll create a thread and post it.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I need to cull inferior jeans real soon <<--O/


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> I need to cull inferior jeans real soon <<--O/


Me too, or superior ones, whichever one I can get a shot at.


----------

